# FS ►►► 36" T8 light Blub / 24" GLO AQUA Blub & Fixture ( Brand NEW,NEVER USED)



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

*FS ►►► 36" T8 light Blub / 24" GLO AQUA Blub & Fixture ( Brand NEW,NEVER USED)*

FS 28" Light Fixture ,come with the 24" GLO T8 club! never used, All new, because i upgrade my T5 light Fixture after! so..u i need sell the light fixture or club! very clean and new! (100% never used it )

►►► *Black 28 " BLACK light fixture * ( NEW) *SOLD!!*
►►► * BLUB - GLO - AQUA GLO* 24" 61cm 20W T8 Made in Japan  ( New) 
* 
 Before$25  *_ - 24 " GLO- AQUA Blub with light Fixture [/B][/SIZE]_[/I] *100 % Brand NEW ( NEVER USED Before) *



















































*+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=++=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+* 

*36" GLO - POWER GLOD light Blub T8* used only 1week, still very very new! because i bought T5 Now, so dont used any more! 
*Asking $15 *
















*All very great condition, New never used!! 
Thks for reading! have a good day!*


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

*aquarium light 36 " and 24 " sale*

bump~~~
All NEW ,,


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

Hallo!! anybody!!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

*$25 Light fixture sale!!*

Bump~~ $25 light fixture
sale!!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

BUMP!!!!!!!! $25 light Fixture with the light blub !


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

bump,,,,, come on!!!!!!!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

still available!!
some people asking me my 36 " t8 blub,
36" GLO - POWER GLOD light Blub T8 used only 1week, i didnt said it is "brand new" ! but it just used for a week only! so it almost same 95% new!
thks!


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

pm'd you. 2notice


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

Stil available.......for sale
24 " GLO- AQUA Blub with light Fixture 100 % Brand NEW ( NEVER USED Before)


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

bump~~~~~~~~


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

Happy Canada Day!!!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

Still available.......for sale
24 " GLO- AQUA Blub with light Fixture 100 % Brand NEW ( NEVER USED Before)
$25 *the whole include the GLO light ! ( reg $65 )*


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

still available!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

24 " GLO- AQUA Blub with light Fixture 100 % Brand NEW* SOLD!!!*

*36" GLO - POWER GLOD light Blub T8 used only 1week ( still available )*


----------

